

Workstation Show and Tell - warvo
http://warvo.com/2009/11/workstation-show-and-tell/

======
chrischen
Boy and I thought I was cool with my two differently-sized monitors.

------
warvo
Haha yeah i reckon ay. You should post that comment onto my blog rather than
on here :) I am more likely to reply.

